# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Doing Something Is Better Than Doing Nothing.

## Denv12

I have found that there are simple things we can do to feel better.Its better to do something to reduce the severity of our problems.Any time you feel better is an improvement.You'll get used to feeling better when you need to.There are things you can do for free.  


Here's one thing to do.Acupressure.(I posted this in another post).As simple as gently rubbing pressure points.
https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...976#post408976
And its free.  I've seen people who are waiting for that magic cure but wont do a thing in the meantime.Not a good move.Time still goes on so you may as well get some relief at least.

Then there's "Faster E.F.T". I encourgage people to look into that.

The main thing is to look after yourself every day.

----------

